# Better Then Expected!



## GoingCrazii

Went to our first mc session yesterday. Hubby isn't one to talk about his emotions (I was amazed he agreed to go) so I wasn't sure how it was all going to play out...was he just gonna go & not participate, use it as a way to air out everything, or be defensive & resistant to it. In fear that he would be defensive & resistant, I told him ahead of time that I researched before deciding on a mc & reassured him that I picked one that has a reputation for being very fair & unbiased. I made sure he knew that I didn't want either of us to feel attacked during the session & that if he really wasn't comfortable with our counselor that we would try another one...basically trying to insure that he wasn't going already on the defense. When it came time for us to go he wasn't hesitant and almost seemed like he was looking forward to it. I took it as a good sign that he was really trying  Once we got into the office I was amazingly surprised at how open he was being...I told the mc our situation and he didn't get all upset like he had when I tried talking to him about it @ home...HE ACTUALLY LISTENED AND RESPONDED which was nice!! By the end of our session not only we're we FINALLY on the same page but he also understood why his actions hurt me so much...It was such a relief having someone validate the way I was feeling and explain to him that it was normal, I haven't lost my mind & he just needs to be patient with me while I work through it & support me...On our way home we talked some more and it was nice to finally tell him things & feelings with out him getting mad & shutting me down. I know we still have a long road ahead of us but hearing him say he loves me & is committed to making our family work & seeing that he is really trying has lifted a zillion pounds off my heart and I can finally breath again! For the first time in a long time I was able to eat more then a couple bites cuz my stomach was so tied in knots and I actually got some MUCH needed sleep without waking up in a panic attack... They say anything worth having is worth fighting for, so I'm looking forward to next weeks mc cuz this is a battle I will win!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Riverside MFT

GC,
I am so glad you did your research on finding an mc. It looks like you are gaining hope in your relationship. :smthumbup: to you and not just the mc. You did your research and seem dedicated to this relationship.


----------

